# Método de mantenimiento de USE flags e instalación de soft

## ksimca

Hola, un saludo a toda la comunidad.

Mi duda es muy específica y no encontré una respuesta que me la solucione, así que perdón si esta existe, ya que no la vi.

Mi duda es la siguiente, yo vengo de Debian, y como muchos saben la instalación de software mediante apt-get, es distinta.

En caso concreto, si quiero instalar gnome, solo debo escribir "#aptitude -y install gnome" y listo.

En este momento estoy en una máquina virtual en el último paso de la guia de instalación rápida de gentoo x86, en donde se instala como ejemplo gnome, y como yo uso gnome, lo estoy siguiendo. Pero cada vez que ejecuto el comando "#emerge -vp gnome" me salen cosas como esta:

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-$

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.10 (Change USE: +X)

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.8" `[ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.1-r1" `[ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2" `[ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" `[ebuild])

Ahora, el problema es este, si yo agrego en este caso "X" en /etc/make.conf, al ejecutar emerge -vp gnome, me sale lo mismo pero con otra palabra, la anterior por ejemplo fue "cairo".

Mi pregunta es, ¿debo hacer esto cada vez? O sea, hace 15 minutos que estoy agregando datos a la variable USE, y es claro que no aprendí a usar emerge, tiene que haber algo más práctico, ya que en la salida de muchos ejemplos que vi en internet e incluso en la guía, no sale lo que me sale a mi.

Desde ya, muchas gracias, espero que perdonen mi ignorancia.

----------

## codestation

Creo que es mejor que sigas el manual completo en ves de la guía rápida, lo que buscas está en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2 (Eligiendo el perfil adecuado), seleccionando un perfil desktop (gnome en tu caso) se habilitan automaticamente muchas de las USE flags utiles en un entorno de escritorio para no andar poniendolas a mano en el make.conf.

P.D.: he reportado tu post para que lo muevan a la sección spanish, o tambien puedes reescribirlo en ingles y que se quede aquí para que más gente te pueda ayudar.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Portage & Programming to Spanish.

----------

## ksimca

Muchas gracias, perdón por el detalle del idioma.

Entonces comenzaré la instalación desde cero pero con el handbook como referencia. Muchas gracias por la información, me pondré a estudiar el handbook.

.

Thanks very much, I am sorry about the language.

I am going to reinstall the OS from the beggining. I am going to study the handbook, thanks very much.

----------

## Luciernaga

Lo que te está pidiendo el sistema es que incorpores el flag USE X en el fichero make.conf, este es mi actual archivo en un equipo Intel para GNOME ...

/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 ssse3 ssl slp -qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X dbus hal cups png jpeg tiff cairo consolekit pam php opengl perl acl ppds ldap readline python winbind startup-notification xscreensaver xulrunner samba qt3support sql sqlite webkit mysql mng branding handbook gdu extras device-mapper policykit automount multilib kdrive ncurses ipv6 nptl cxx zlib encode bzip2 css tcpd 3dnow 3dnowext mnx mnxext hardcoded-tables unicode berkdb gdbm threads xml crypt sound telepathy ssh libburn youtube sasl client netapi server smbclient"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.pt.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-cmipci"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ksimca

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, Luciernaga. Yo había captado el mensaje, pero mi duda es si debo siempre y cada vez que instalo un programa esperar a que me salga cada mensaje de cada USE flag que debo insertar en /etc/make.conf. Porque en los ejemplos que veo de emerge en la web, las salidas son distintas. Además recién me estoy metiendo en el tema de USE flags, y todavía no les agarro la mano.

También me sirve de mucho tu make.conf, para ver el tus USE flags, muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## msardisco

 *ksimca wrote:*   

> pero mi duda es si debo siempre y cada vez que instalo un programa esperar a que me salga cada mensaje de cada USE flag que debo insertar en /etc/make.conf. 

 

No, te presentara el error solamente cuando la variable USE sea estrictamente necesaria. 

Yo personalmente, para manejar las variables USE, instalo los paquetes con las opciones -av (ask y verbose), que antes de instalar me tira un listado de los paquetes a instalarse y sus respectivas variables USE activas y no activas. Con esto miro antes si una variable me interesa tenerla o no. Y dependiendo de las circunstancias, si me interesa que sea global (que figure en make.conf) o solo este activada o desactivada para un solo paquete.

El valor X puede ser un ej de una variable que te interese tenerla global. Pero puede estar el caso de, por ej, el valor qt4 en VLC. Yo tengo un sistema GTK, entonces no me sirve activar qt4 para todos los paquetes que tengan soporte. Es por esto que simplemente activo ese valor para VLC en el archivo /etc/portage/package.use. Para activarlo, basta con hacer:

```
echo "media-video/vlc qt4" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Mal o bien, es el método que vengo usando hace mucho. Espero haberme explicado correctamente así tienes una idea mas practica de como hacer uso de las variables USE.

----------

## Latinvs

Como te recomienda msardisco, las etiquetas USE para uno o unos pocos paquetes mejor inclúyelas en tu package.use. Si el archivo no existe créalo tú con nano o cualquier otro editor. La cosa viene bastante bien explicada en el manual, échale un ojo a esta página: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

De todas maneras ten un poco de paciencia con el desmesurado Portage, en mi opinión es en lo que Gentoo sale peor parado si se lo compara con Debian. Yo también vengo de Debian y he pasado por Suse y Arch y no hay nada tan eficaz, liviano y cómodo como aptitude, sobre todo en el modo gráfico de consola. Deberían sacar un aptitude para Gentoo, jeje. Pero por lo demás ya verás que la flexibilidad y posibilidad de personalización que te da Gentoo, no te la da Debian ni ninguna otra distro basada en paquetes precompilados.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Portage, en mi opinión es en lo que Gentoo sale peor parado si se lo compara con Debian.

 Hombre que portage es lo que distingue gentoo del resto de las distribuciones entre otras cosas porque hace que el sistema operativo se adapte tanto como tu quieras a la máquina que uses de hecho debian tuvo que adaptar apt para que compilara los paquetes en la forma que lo hace gentoo no obstante creo que la mayoria de los debianitas y bastante menos sus derivados como los usuarios de ubuntu, knoppix, mandriva, ..... saben siquiera que se puede hacer.

----------

## gringo

@ksimca : si no quieres que te vuelvan a pasar cosas asi y la máquina en cuestión las estás usando como un sobremesa de uso doméstico, lo mejor quizá sea que mires la sección de los perfiles en el manual y habilites el perfil desktop, o bien para kde o para gnome. Se habilitarán la mayoría de las USEs comunes para un uso doméstico y las que no necesites siempre puedes deshabilitarlas.

saluetes

----------

